# ich kanns nich erwarten....



## Takyn (19. Juni 2009)

hey ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hatte heute frei und habe den ganzen morgen damit verbracht mich rund um d3 zu informieren und nach diesen Stunden hatte ich plötzlich keine Lust mehr auf irgend ein anderes Game :/  total schrecklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann WoW nich mehr sehen. Dota auch nich... HdR war und die anderen MMOs sowieso nich... Es gibt nur noch d3 der Rest sieht im Vergleich so langweilig aus.... Was soll ich nur tun?
lg


----------



## razorcraft (19. Juni 2009)

Takyn schrieb:


> Es gibt nur noch d3 der Rest sieht im Vergleich so langweilig aus.... Was soll ich nur tun?



/sign
Da hilft nur abwarten und Tee trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoo (19. Juni 2009)

razorcraft schrieb:


> /sign
> Da hilft nur abwarten und Tee trinken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Soll ja abgeblich August 2010 rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also viel Tee kaufen gehen.


----------



## Tony B. (19. Juni 2009)

Scoo schrieb:


> Soll ja abgeblich August 2010 rauskommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



k*ck auf Tee kauf bier kommt dir die zeit net so lang vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG 
Tb


----------



## mendiger (19. Juni 2009)

Mach was "Sinnvolles"...


----------

